# South Africa crush Asutralia, win test series



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 30, 2008)

*www.rediff.com/cricket/2008/dec/30south-africa-crush-australia-win-series.htm

Watched most of the match, it was too easy for them. Serves the australians right...
Hope they win the series 3-0 and Ponting sacked as captain...
Mcgrath and Warne's retirement have hit them hard...
Congratulations to Graeme Smith and his men...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah...great win for SA... but even better defeat for the Aussies .... so happy that they lost


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 30, 2008)

It is time Australia is brought down to earth.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice to see Aussies losing like that. Great contribution by Duminy, Steyn and Smith in the match.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm... that pushes India back to No.3 in rankings I guess...


----------



## mmharshaa (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally a break after 16 years of continuous wins for Australia in their home ground....!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmm... that pushes India back to No.3 in rankings I guess...



If they win 3-0, SA will officially be no.1, Aus at 2 and India at 3.
Right now I think it is Aus still at 1, India at 2 and SA at 3. Correct me if I am wrong.



mmharshaa said:


> Finally a break after 16 years of continuous wins for Australia in their home ground....!!!



Yes, last time they lost a test series on home ground was against WI in '92-'93 season. Power was unofficially shifted to Aus team when Mark Taylor won the test series in WI in 1995...I think...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aussies have lost their crown long ago, I too expected SA to win & it won.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

Aussies still have the crown and will surely be called the "World Champions" until some other country wins the 2011 World Cup. 

I remember every news channel saying, "Australia ki baadshahat khatam ho gayi hai!!" blah blah blab before the 2007 WC when they had lost some matches and then which country won the WC? It was Australia again.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ true, Everyone loves to see a champion losing and the underdog winning. 
Irrespective of the behaviour of their players, its the Aussies who always show the aggressive approach and the desire to win. Which usually is not the case with our own Team India, though that too appears to change these days but the real test would be on foreign soil against a team like SA.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 30, 2008)

Badhiya Hai


----------



## Coool (Dec 30, 2008)

Party time for me as Iam south africa fan boy...


----------



## lywyre (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy that South Africa won, especially after their brutal England tour. Nice going SA.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2008)

good to see S.A winning


----------



## iinfi (Dec 30, 2008)

they mite v had sight screen problems ...venue was fourth world country na....dont u all knw


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

This really good news.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 31, 2008)

iinfi said:


> they mite v had sight screen problems ...venue was fourth world country na....dont u all knw



lolz .........

But to say the truth .... i think India and SA are the two top teams in the world now. It will be an exciting contest if India is touring SA in near future ( i dnt knw yet ..sorry for my ignorance ). Both teams are in stupendous form from the last few months. 

And about aussies .... i cant describe how much we love watching them loosing like this. Irrespective of their performances, i really hate their arrogance on/off the field.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 31, 2008)

iinfi said:


> they mite v had sight screen problems ...venue was fourth world country na....dont u all knw


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> lolz .........
> 
> But to say the truth .... i think India and SA are the two top teams in the world now. It will be an exciting contest if India is touring SA in near future ( i dnt knw yet ..sorry for my ignorance ). Both teams are in stupendous form from the last few months.
> 
> And about aussies .... i cant describe how much we love watching them loosing like this. Irrespective of their performances, i really hate their arrogance on/off the field.



+10000000000000000


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 31, 2008)

Jaise ko vaisa mila..


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

Now Hayden must be very excited. He said it felt great to make a comeback when you are 1-0 down. Now they are 2-0 down, so must be feeling even better. 

And they have already found the excuse for loosing the series (Most probably 3-0). Shane Warne blamed Aleem Dar for poor umpiring and wants him sacked just after seeing two wrong decisions for his team. But he has forgotten what treatment they and Steve Bucknor had given to Indians.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 31, 2008)

Aussies ==
Arrogant winners
sore LOSERS


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 3, 2009)

I really dont like the statements coming out of South African ex players that they are now number uno.
  Excuse me , but please have the courtesy to beat India first.Last time the Africans where here they drew the series.
  Hah.That not it.If they actually said they were as good as India if not better it would be alright.But boy oh boy! You aint no 1.Never!!!Not untill you beat India.
  SA,you can do your self some favour and keep the careless comments to they self.
  P.S The post is in response to the statements issued by few South African ex players in todays Times of India.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 3, 2009)

India se Sydney mein panga lena mehenga par gaya aussies ko. Bechare agle 10 saal tak sydney test ke paap dhotey rahenge.Australia ki rivers mein.


----------



## Coool (Jan 7, 2009)

Aus wins a thriller at sydney....


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 7, 2009)

SA needed to survive just 10 balls for a draw, but ......


----------

